

The Horrible Truth About Online Job Applications - Mz
http://www.forbes.com/sites/lizryan/2014/11/21/the-horrible-truth-about-online-job-applications/

======
tracker1
Completely asinine and totally believable. I've actually seen similar
responses before from larger companies. I think most of the jobs I've had as a
developer/architect either came out of participation in local user groups, or
by recruiters.

